
Coronavirus declared global health emergency by WHO - Anon84
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-51318246
======
RandomBacon
Posted one minute earlier and has more comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22194798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22194798)

------
m3kw9
Yes this is called getting ahead of the curve. It’s very good

